# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  اختلاف دو زمان(ساعت)

## MeMasoole

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان وعرض خسته نباشید
من برنامه ای نوشته ام که نیاز به بدست اوردن تفاضل دو زمان دارم که نتیجه می بایست به دقیقه تبدیل شده و در یک عدد دیگر ضرب شود لطفا به من کمک کنید.
متشکرم

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام
ببینید این لینک کمکتون میکنه  :

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=67401

----------


## SYNDROME

در ادامه بحث تاپیکی دوستمان mehdi-gh لینک آن را قرار داد.
شما می توانید خودتان دو ساعت را به دقیقه تبدیل کنید و بعد از جمع یا تفریق دوباره آن را به ساعت تبدیل کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## MeMasoole

سلام 
دوست عزیز من خیلی سعی کردم که باکسی که اختلاف دو زمان را بدست می آورد را به دقیقه تبدیل کنم با توابع left , right ولی نتایج عجیبی بدست آوردم . لطفا روش کار خود را برایم ارسال فرمائید. متشکرم

----------


## daskar

با سلام 
اگر دو فایل dll مربوط به ویندوز شاخه system32 به نام KBDFA.dll و oleaut32.dll رو عوض کنی البته فایلهای dll مربوطه که دستکاری شده اند تاریخ را با همان فرمت access date بصورت فارسی عمل میکند سالهای کبیسه نیز عمل میکند جمع و کسر کردن تاریخ و ساعت نیز درست عمل میکند 
فقط بایستی دوفایل ضمیمه را در شاخه system 32 و dllcashe کپی کنید البته بدلیل اینکه dllcashe فایلها را بازسازی میکند بایستی کامپیوتر را با startup بالا آورده سپس فایلها در مسیر روی فایهای قبلی بریزید این فایلها برای ویندوز شما هیچ مشکلی ایجاد نمی کند تنها مربوط به بخش تاریخ و کیبرد access میباشد یا در حالت ( safe mode )

دوستان با این تغییر در ویندوز خود دیگر نیاز به برنامه های فارسی ساز  و تابع جهت جمع و تفریق ساعت یا تاریخ نمی باشد 
موفق باشید

----------


## mohsenna30ri

سلام
هر دو فایل که آپلود کرده اید در دو سرشاخه system32 , dllcash وجود دارند از طرفی شما چهار فایل ارسال کرده اید که حجم این چهار فایل نیز با هم فرق دارد به چه روشی عمل کنیم
آیا هر دو را باید در دو سرشاخه system32 , dllcash  کپی کنیم یا فایلهای آن جداگانه است لطفا واضح تر بیان کنید
ضمنا جهت اینکه احتیاجی به حالت سیف مد نداشته باشید می توانید از نرم افزار زیر استفاده کنید که یکی از دوستان در سایت گذاشتند

Replacer.zip

----------


## daskar

با سلام دوست عزیز 
داخل فایل ضمیمه چهار فایل هست دو فایل داخل dllcashe  داخل dllcashe ویندوز خود و همچنین فایهای  system32 را نیز روی system32 ویندوز خود کپی کنید.
سپس در اکسس تیک هجری رو بزنید بعد فیلد مربوطه را از نوع تاریخ تعریف کنید خواهید دید که تاریخ فارسی شده و روز آن هم در صورت نیاز درست نوشته خواهد شد البته بسته به فرمت تعریفی از شما داره که short  یا long باشه همچنین ساعت

----------


## mohsenna30ri

> داخل فایل ضمیمه چهار فایل هست دو فایل داخل dllcashe  داخل dllcashe ویندوز خود و همچنین فایهای  system32 را نیز روی system32 ویندوز خود کپی کنید.
> سپس در اکسس تیک هجری رو بزنید بعد فیلد مربوطه را از نوع تاریخ تعریف کنید خواهید دید که تاریخ فارسی شده و روز آن هم در صورت نیاز درست نوشته خواهد شد


آقای daskar دستت درد نکنه
*در مورد تاریخ هجری شمسی بسیار عالی بود* 
ولی یک مشکل وجود داره و اون عوض نشدن صفحه کلید است من یک فایل kbdfa.dll دارم که با کپی کردن در System32 مشکل صفحه کلید رو حل می کنه یعنی جای کلیدهای پ، ژ ، ی و امثالهم را عوض می کند و شبیه ویندوز 98 می گردد
فایل مورد نظر من در زیر می باشد
https://barnamenevis.org/attach...7&d=1182584372

*خلاصه اين مباحث اینه که اولا اگر از نرم افزار Replacer که لینک دو پاسخ پایینتر است استفاده کنید احتیاجی به کپی کردن فایلها بداخل سرشاخه Dllcashe ویندوز نیست
و  ثانیا فایل oleaut32.dll مربوط به عوض کردن تاریخ هجری قمری به شمسی است و فایل kbdfa.dll مربوط به فارسی کردن صفحه کلیده ، یعنی تعویض جای کلیدهای پ، ژ ، ی و امثالهم*

----------


## daskar

ضمن تشکر از شما بابت توجه و بررسی موضوع 
1- در مورد کیبرد فارسی به حالت ویندوز 98 من مشکلی نداشتم زیرا فکر میکنم کیبرد استاندارد فارسی ماکروسافت بهتر عمل میکنه اما خوب ممکنه کسی هم نپسنده و کیبرد فارسی 98 رو بپسنده.
2- اما در مورد تقویم فارسی با dll  اگه درست امتحان کنی خواهی دید که حتی سال کبیسه رو نیز درست محاسبه میکنه همچنین جمع و تفریق تاریخ 
مشکل که من دارم یخورده فرق میکنه من مشکلم اینکه برنامه که باید به دست مشتری برسه بنابراین در حال نوشتن یک فایل اجرایی هستم با delfi که با اجرا اون برنامه اکسس بصورت پکیج کپی بشه داخل درایو مورد نظر مشتری سپس فایلهای dll هم در مقصد windows .. میتونی در این زمینه کمکم کنی
نحوه ساخت برنامه اجرایی که بطور اتومات dll های مورد نظر  را کپی کنه تو شاخه windows مسیر system32 و dllcashe   بادوستان سایت میتونیم پس شروع میکنیم  ؟؟

----------


## rmsaaa

عزیز
لینک بالا آدمو گیج میکنه خودت ساده توضیح بده
چون توی اون لینک یه فایل زیپ هست که 4تافایل داره که 2تا2تا شبیه همند ووقتی اکسترکت کنی 2 تا فایل میشن

----------

